# Afanasyev - String Quartet 'Volga' (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Nikolay Afanasyev's music is quintessentially Russian, filled with the melodies of traditional folk songs and the rhythms of Russian folk dances. Though virtually unknown (even in Russia), the self-taught composer's Volga Quartet enjoyed some popularity, in parts of Germany in particular, at the end of the 1800s. Afanasiev might have composed as many as half a dozen string quartets but currently the only surviving one is the string quartet he composed for the 1860 competition held by The Russian Musical Society. The 'Volga' Quartet went on to win the First Prize. Thematically, the quartet is meant to depict the life of the Volga boatmen so rhythms imitate the motion of waves and are often more complicated than the simpler melodies used. The charming, opening moderato movement has a folk song of the Volga Boatmen as its main theme whilst the 2nd movement allegretto, is more dance-like. The 3rd movement adagio has a moodier, more melancholic atmosphere and is highly melodic. Finally, the allegro non troppo finale finishes the quartet with lively and bouyant rhythms. If you like romantic Russian chamber music then you'll mo doubt enjuy this quartet. Give it a try. Only a few recordings and one is rarer that rocking horse poo!

Below is a live performance by the Afanasyev Helicon Opera Orchestra Players






The *Leipziger quartet* play the Volga with plenty of Russian character, remarkably enough. Their intonation is perfect with their tone on the smooth and sweet side. The recorded sound is full and slightly resonant in true MDG tradition, balances are perfect and and there's plenty of interest in the rest of this all-Russian disc (a fine Borodin 2nd quartet on here). Even without the sound issues, mentioned below, this is still my first choice as its a lovely account.

The renowned *Moscow Quartet *are a little more rustic on this LP rip (courtesy of YouTube) and it would be nice to hear this in cd quality (I don't think it's ever been re-issued on cd) however there are some intonation issues even if the Moscovites are spirited and even more Russian-sounding.


----------

